# Wanted: 4 Controller Stations?



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Where can I get 4 nice color coded controller stations from??

I'd love to make my track look and perform professional.:wave:

They don't come up used to often but I have seen them around.

Anyone please??:dude:


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

You are pretty much going to have to build something....

I used regular old electrical outlets with a switch to kill the brake circuit...

Pics in my photos...

Some of the guys used all thread bolted through the underside and clip the controllers on with alligator clips...the station wires connect to the all thread....

For the runs to the control stations I used 14/3 romex (house wire) Which has a black white and red in it and a bare ground...

The power distribution is via 14/2 fire alarm cable..parallel runs...

Hit a terminal strip by every power tap and your good to go...

With colored wire and some marking tape that match your lane colors you can save a lot of headaches later...

Do one color run at a time...


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Switched outlet is mounted in a plastic electrical switchbox.


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

BTW for a small fee I'll tell you I got all the stuff I needed at home depot....

Oh wait...


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

That looks great but complicated.

I thought I could buy 4 professional stations? Not that your isn't, it looks like it's more than enough, it looks like you did an amazing job. I wish you were closer so you could help me directly.


----------



## Ogre (Jan 31, 2007)

http://www.cnccustomcutting.com/

Sorry try this.


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

http://www.trackmateracing.com/shopexd.asp?id=126

http://www.hoslotcarracing.com/Power.html - Scroll down to Driver's Stations

http://www.cnccustomcutting.com/id53.html


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

rbrunne1 has it nailed... My first track had the stations from HO Slot Car Racing and they were just fine. I use the stations from Scale Auto now that I have my Brystal.


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Joe, the TKO driver stations look good @ a reasonable price.
My driver stations were made by Steve @ Slot Car Corner. I will post pics
as time permits. My stations have electronic controllers plugged in with
an XLR plug/jack. An isolation switch is needed for this application to seperate circuits for the conventional 3 brass studs used w/alligator clip
controllers. Each panel is fused on both power & brake legs. There is a 
locking reverse switch @ each panel for each lane to have independent
directional choice. Steve has many other options such as lane indicator lamps,
brake adjustment & track call switches. :thumbsup:
For a few suggestions; do not use 1/4" phone jacks because they can
damage electronic controllers by tripping power bands for plug in & removal.
Clear panels painted on underside do not wear well vs. panels that are made of solid color. I would wire the track for brakes, (3 stud terminals) to have them available per driver choice. Also, wire the track for positive gate.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Dyno Dom said:


> Joe, the TKO driver stations look good @ a reasonable price.
> My driver stations were made by Steve @ Slot Car Corner. I will post pics
> as time permits. My stations have electronic controllers plugged in with
> an XLR plug/jack. An isolation switch is needed for this application to seperate circuits for the conventional 3 brass studs used w/alligator clip
> ...


Dom the THO ones look great. I am having issues with paypal and tried using my Credit Card this morning to buy a set but it wouldn't let me complete the transaction.

So i'll have to put some cash together to pay through piapal.


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Inexpensive stations can be made w/plastic rectangular electrical box
cover plates. I've used the 3/8" oversized cover plates. Paint & install
3 brass controller studs, (#8-32 x 2" bolts, nuts & washers) Wire from below
with black, white & red wires. Use spade or ring connectors, crimped and
soldered from underside of station plate to individual lane terminal strip.
The most difficult part is finding or making nylon colored washers in 
red,white & black for alligator clip connectors for top of plate. Enjoy!


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> That looks great but complicated.
> 
> I thought I could buy 4 professional stations? Not that your isn't, it looks like it's more than enough, it looks like you did an amazing job. I wish you were closer so you could help me directly.


No problem...I'm glad you found what you were looking for...

I'm just chea...er...frugal..


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Crimnick said:


> No problem...I'm glad you found what you were looking for...
> 
> I'm just chea...er...frugal..




I'm right there with ya dude.:thumbsup:


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

In case anyone else is looking....

http://www.trackmateracing.com/shopexd.asp?id=126

Oops... already mentioned.

BTW, if you are getting drivers stations made try to get the builder to do them White - Black - Red, especially if they are the sticky out kind of drivers stations. The white and red and wired directly to the power supply/battery and you want them as far apart as possible. I'm a big fan of the "in-hole" drivers stations.


----------



## tossedman (Mar 19, 2006)

Dyno Dom said:


> ....The most difficult part is finding or making nylon colored washers in red,white & black for alligator clip connectors for top of plate. Enjoy!


Look here, near the bottom.

And here's a tutorial to make your own.

Todd


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I got my TKO drivers stations and they look great. I need to set it up right soon. My brand new power supply crapped out and is in the shop so hopefully I get it back fast. 

Then i'll get this going.


----------

